# Spinning rod that can launch a DOA bait buster and still pull up a poon?



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

No Shimano. The way they waffled on their lifetime warranty rods left a bad taste in my mouth. I've been looking for a while but yet to find something just right. At least 7 ft long. I'll be using 30 lb braid. Please recommend


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I was steered towards an 8’ Crowder Heavy power with a Penn Clash 6000 spooled with 30 pound Sufix832. Still haven’t hooked one with it but Buddy Kirkhart recommended it for shallow water tarpon.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Buddy knows his stuff. A Crowder would be a good choice. I have a custom rod built on a Star blank that will handle poon chores as well.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks Smack. Is this the rod you have?









I like the Stars' just haven't found one with a soft enough tip to cast the bait buster well


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Feather Thrower said:


> Thanks Smack. Is this the rod you have?
> View attachment 90726
> 
> 
> I like the Stars' just have found one with a soft enough tip to cast the bait buster well


Mine is lighter for smaller fish, if I was going to try to catch 100# plus fish I’d go with that one you post.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

I _try_ to catch the ones _under_ 100 lbs...
Need this rod to throw lighter baits., like a bait buster.Have another rod great for heavier ones. I don't see a lighter 8' spinning on their website. RS8121 from their Sportsman Series is the only other 8' spinner that is lighter that I see in this category on their website. Mind sharing which model you have exactly?


----------



## Chalupe71 (Aug 23, 2019)

Look into Toadfish Outfitters. I have a Medium, Xtra Fast action that handles just over-slot snook well and it slings a 1/2 oz baitbuster far. The medium heavy might work for you.
https://toadfishoutfitters.com/collections/fishing/products/toadfish-inshore?variant=13039512911983


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Feather Thrower said:


> I _try_ to catch the ones _under_ 100 lbs...
> Need this rod to throw lighter baits., like a bait buster.Have another rod great for heavier ones. I don't see a lighter 8' spinning on their website. RS8121 from their Sportsman Series is the only other 8' spinner that is lighter that I see in this category on their website. Mind sharing which model you have exactly?



I picked up 2 of the Falcon Tarpon Rods for just that purpose around here. They are 8’ and nice components for the money, and will sling those bait busters or the like plenty far. Capt CA Richardson designed/uses them for for the same. 
You are welcome to check them out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Feather Thrower said:


> I _try_ to catch the ones _under_ 100 lbs...
> Need this rod to throw lighter baits., like a bait buster.Have another rod great for heavier ones. I don't see a lighter 8' spinning on their website. RS8121 from their Sportsman Series is the only other 8' spinner that is lighter that I see in this category on their website. Mind sharing which model you have exactly?


Ordered: 1 Shipped: 1 CRO-0516 Crowder ESS815 8ft 15-30 lb. E Series Lite Spin $199.99


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

CA Richardson's Tarpon set up check this out.....ICM


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I won't recommend any manufacture's rods since I build all my own gear... but here's the specs of the blank I use for tossing everything from a Baitbuster on up to Bomber A-salt plugs at the big girls...


I like a bit shorter rod if we're going to be fighting big fish (every fishing rod is a lever - and you're on the wrong end...) so something between 6' 6" and 7' is my starting point.. The blank has to be rated for 15 to 30lb line (and whatever reel I use will be filled with 30lb braid - at least 300 yards worth). I'm really fond of the old Penn Spinfisher SS models - for this rod I'm using a 6500 series reel... For those who make their own rods make sure you not only mate the reel to the reelseat you build with - but make sure the seat is a extra strong - That rod is going to need it.... I like to use older style IM6 blanks - but for durability a hybrid (glass/graphite) blank has a lot going for it...

The one thing I see all the time when I glance at rods in stores are ones with tiny guides that won't allow the knot on a leader of any size to pass through it... That sort of stuff is okay for a freshwater rig - but poison for someone tossing a lure that might be attached to an 80lb leader... so make a point of looking at both the guides and tiptop on a heavy rod. For me the ring size can't be any smaller than a size 8..... (remember that any outfit that builds rods with tiny guides is doing it for the profit motive - tiny guides cost less...).

This same rod also works just fine as a live or dead bait rod - but it's not the heaviest rod on my skiff each day... That one is rated for 20 to 40lb line and is a real stump puller..... and has a 7500 sized reel.... still loaded with 30lb braid... This isn't a rod you'd want to cast a lure with -but with a big bait and the rod in the rod holder until it bends over -it's a real fish killer when you need a lot of power...


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

It's nothing custom but I really like my Stellar Lite that is 7'6", 12-20lb line, 3/8-2oz lure. I have a Diawa Saltist 4000 that hold 280 yards of 30lb braid on it. The Diawa Saltist run a little bigger than other reels, It's basically the same size as a shimano 6000. Anyways I cast unweighted jerk baits and DOA bait busters with it, no problem.


----------



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks all...good stuff here


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I built 2 of them from a mudhole special blank: 8' 15-25lb Med with mod fast tip. Worked beautifully and the blank was like $25.

Lost them to tarpon because they were sitting in a Scottys rod holder and snapped off when got a hit. Lesson learned, never put a rod in a plastic rod holder!


----------



## Tarpon tickler (Jul 15, 2019)

This is my tarpon rod unless we’re after giants. With 30lb braid I can sling some fairly light Lures pretty far and it’s whipped some poon ass. By far my favorite bigger inshore fish spinning rod. It’ll horse some snook out of bridge pilings too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Feather Thrower said:


> I _try_ to catch the ones _under_ 100 lbs...
> Need this rod to throw lighter baits., like a bait buster.Have another rod great for heavier ones. I don't see a lighter 8' spinning on their website. RS8121 from their Sportsman Series is the only other 8' spinner that is lighter that I see in this category on their website. Mind sharing which model you have exactly?



View attachment 91884


----------

